# Which Set Should I Buy?



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Feb 13, 2009)

We received our tax refund (children are awesome) and after having paid off our credit cards (and ripping them up) my wife and I each have some money to spend on "something big". So as usual I turn to my more knowledgeable and wise (and better looking ) Reformed Brothers and Sisters to help. Help me decide!


----------



## discipulo (Feb 13, 2009)

I recently bought Bavink's RD, so thankful for the great work being done by the Dutch Translation Reformed Society.

But Richard Muller PRRD must be an awesome work! 

So many articles on Scriptures I've came across that quote him extensively.

By the way I just found some amazing articles by Rushdoony, which books you would recommend from him?


----------



## SolaScriptura (Feb 13, 2009)

I'd say Bavinck if you only have money for one of these. If you've got money for two... get Bavinck and Muller. (Muller can be purchased from monergism for about $75 for the entire set...)


----------



## CharlieJ (Feb 13, 2009)

Ben,

Glad to hear that the Lord has enabled you to get some nice books. Since you are going to be in the ministry soon, I'd just encourage you to make your purchases with an eye toward your ministry. Choose things that can help round out your ministry philosophy, provide you with supplemental sermon material, instruct you on how to care for hurting sheep, and encourage you in your devotion to Christ and his Church.

I don't know if you're familiar with _Him We Proclaim_ by Dennis Johnson, but that book has greatly impacted me in my zeal to preach Christ and the great story of redemption. The chapter on Hebrews also significantly expanded my understanding of that book, which prompted me to start translating it from Greek.

Blessings, brother.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Feb 13, 2009)

Thanks Charlie. Have that book ...


----------



## shackleton (Feb 13, 2009)

You should get Reformed Dogmatics by Bavinck because there are four volumes and that would give you four additional avatars...

-----Added 2/13/2009 at 08:43:04 EST-----

What is Post Reformational Reformed Dogmatics about? I just noticed these works a few weeks ago.


----------



## FenderPriest (Feb 13, 2009)

Flavel. I love the other guys, but Flavel has impacted me more than the others, though they're all of value (especially Bavinck, a close 2nd).


----------



## PresbyDane (Feb 13, 2009)

I think the Richard Muller looks good, maybe I will get that one, ven if you do not.


----------



## Long Island Puritan (Feb 13, 2009)

I have read the first three volumes of Bavinck, RD, and the first two of Muller, all cover to cover, but if I were to buy (or suggest) one set...it would be the works of Thomas Brooks.


----------



## RamistThomist (Feb 13, 2009)

Get Jaroslav Pelikan's _Development of Christian Doctrine_ 5 volumes for around 100 dollars.

or Schaff's 8 volume History of the Church

or

the Ante-Nicene, Nicene, and Post-Nicene Fathers. You could spend a lifetime feasting on their works alone.


----------



## jambo (Feb 13, 2009)

I would go for Flavel. His Fountain of Life (Vol 1 of his works) made such an impact on me. Christ centred, heart warming and plenty of quoatable quoates. Even reading the index is an experience. 

So far I see no one has voted for John Murray's works. (given the other choices I would go for Bavinck.) But I did like Murray and I would notlet the stern picture on the front cover put you off. After reading his biography (vol 3) I saw him in a new light and particularly liked vol 2 of his works.


----------



## Theogenes (Feb 13, 2009)

Benjamin,
Do you have Calvin's commentaries?
Jim


----------



## greenbaggins (Feb 13, 2009)

Boy, that's a hard choice between Muller and Bavinck. You should really have both sets. And all of the sets you listed are worthwhile.

The reason I voted for Muller is that it is difficult to understand Bavinck without the background that Muller provides in introducing you to the scholastics, upon whom Bavinck heavily relies but doesn't tell you about.


----------



## Marrow Man (Feb 13, 2009)

Bavinck, all the way.


----------



## greenbaggins (Feb 13, 2009)

Let me just tell you anecdotally about my own experience. I read volume 1 of Bavinck before Muller. He quoted a lot of guys I knew nothing about. Then I read Muller. After Muller, Bavinck volume 1 made a lot more sense to me. I knew the guys he was quoting a lot better, because Muller had explained them to me. In many cases, Bavinck assumes you already know them.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Feb 13, 2009)

Theogenes said:


> Benjamin,
> Do you have Calvin's commentaries?
> Jim



Yes. An older copy, but yes.


----------



## greenbaggins (Feb 13, 2009)

shackleton said:


> You should get Reformed Dogmatics by Bavinck because there are four volumes and that would give you four additional avatars...
> 
> -----Added 2/13/2009 at 08:43:04 EST-----
> 
> What is Post Reformational Reformed Dogmatics about? I just noticed these works a few weeks ago.



Erick, this set is an epoch-making landmark in the history of scholarship on the Reformation and post-Reformation authors. Richard Muller is professor of historical theology at Calvin Seminary (he is one of the few conservative ones left). The set is an examination of the post-Reformation tradition on the four loci of prolegomena, Scripture, the attributes of God, and the Trinity. It will introduce you to an entire new world of theology. It thoroughly debunks the "Calvin versus the Calvinists" school of historical thought.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Feb 13, 2009)

GB -- "four loci of prolegomena, Scripture, the attributes of God, and the Trinity"

What is the fourth?


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Feb 13, 2009)

jambo said:


> I would go for Flavel. His Fountain of Life (Vol 1 of his works) made such an impact on me. Christ centred, heart warming and plenty of quoatable quoates. Even reading the index is an experience.
> 
> So far I see no one has voted for John Murray's works. (given the other choices I would go for Bavinck.) But I did like Murray and I would notlet the stern picture on the front cover put you off. After reading his biography (vol 3) I saw him in a new light and particularly liked vol 2 of his works.



Ditto. I voted Flavel.


----------



## discipulo (Feb 13, 2009)

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> GB -- "four loci of prolegomena, Scripture, the attributes of God, and the Trinity"
> 
> What is the fourth?



Prolegomena to Theology, Holy Scripture, The Divine Essence and Attributes of God, the Triunity of God 

Triunity, what a well chosen word!

This is a very complete review

Review: Post-Reformation Reformed Dogmatics by Richard A. Muller (Monergism)


quote: _PRRD is chock full of references to and quotations from a host of the greatest minds God has gifted the church. Many of them you know: Augustine, Aquinas, Luther, Calvin, Perkins, Bunyan, Owen, Turretin. Others you have probably heard about: Melancthon, Bucer, Bullinger, Musculus, Vermigli, Ramus, Cocceius, Olevianus. And still others you will perhaps meet for the first time: Viret, Hyperius, Zabarella, Zanchi, Junius, Polanus. With a bibliography exceeding one hundred and twenty pages in the fourth volume, PRRD provides the best one-stop reference for learning about the writings of the Reformation and post-Reformation._


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Feb 13, 2009)

First of all thanks for voting and giving me feedback. Just as a note I found out during the day that my parents are going to get me _PRRD_ for graduation.

So I decided to just empty my wish list at Westminster Bookstore - Reformed Books - Low Prices - Flat Fee UPS Shipping.

These are the books I bought...

By Faith, Not by Sight: Paul and the Order of Salvation by Richard Gaffin

Cross and Christian Ministry: Leadership Lessons from 1 Corinthians by D.A. Carson

Manual of Christian Doctrine by Louis Berkhof

God-Breathed Scripture by E.J. Young

The Erosion of Inerrancy in Evangelicalism: Responding to New Challenges to Biblical Authority (Paperback) by G.K. Beale

Coming of the Kingdom by Herman Ridderbos

New Testament Documents: Are They Reliable? by F.F. Bruce

Biblical Theology: Old and New Testaments by Geerhardus Vos


Inspiration and Authority of the Bible by B.B. Warfield

Acceptable Sacrifice by John Bunyan

Justified in Christ: God's Plan for Us in Justification by ed. Scott Oliphint


----------



## greenbaggins (Feb 13, 2009)

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> GB -- "four loci of prolegomena, Scripture, the attributes of God, and the Trinity"
> 
> What is the fourth?



1. prolegomena; 2. Scripture; 3. Attributes of God, 4. Trinity


----------



## py3ak (Feb 13, 2009)

Had I been in time I would have voted for whichever one of the first 3 most closely matched what you wanted to spend.


----------



## fredtgreco (Feb 13, 2009)

Ben,

I don't think any of the books that you got were a bad choice. I would just advise you that the next time you have funds, don't buy more such books until you have built up a good solid Reformed library (dozen or so) of pastoral and counseling books. I'm not talking about gobbledy-gook but stuff like _Peacemakers_, the Jay Adams trilogy (Competent to Counsel, Christian Counselor's Manual, and Handbook), some Ed Welch stuff, Lou Priolo, _Instruments in the Redeemer's Hands_, other Tripp stuff, _Pastor's Sketchbook_, _The Reformed Pastor_ and the like.

That stuff is Biblical, Reformed and frankly, will be far more used than Ridderbos. (in my opinion).


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Feb 13, 2009)

Just as a note I have the complete Jay Adams Library series and several books by the Tripp's, Powlison, and others in the Biblical/Nouthetic realm as well as most of the books you recommended back in http://www.puritanboard.com/f29/books-new-pastors-42175/. Unlike most of you that went to Reformed and Confessional seminaries I have not bought practically any books that most of you would have been buying just for regular classes.

-----Added 2/13/2009 at 10:08:23 EST-----



greenbaggins said:


> Backwoods Presbyterian said:
> 
> 
> > GB -- "four loci of prolegomena, Scripture, the attributes of God, and the Trinity"
> ...



10-4. I misunderstood, I thought you were laying out the 4 loci of Prolegomena.


----------



## matt01 (Feb 13, 2009)

Too late to the fair, but I would have suggested that you hold off on a major purchase at this time.


----------



## Classical Presbyterian (Feb 13, 2009)

I only own some Murray. Buy them. Buy them ALL!


----------



## fredtgreco (Feb 13, 2009)

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> Just as a note I have the complete Jay Adams Library series and several books by the Tripp's, Powlison, and others in the Biblical/Nouthetic realm as well as most of the books you recommended back in http://www.puritanboard.com/f29/books-new-pastors-42175/. Unlike most of you that went to Reformed and Confessional seminaries I have not bought practically any books that most of you would have been buying just for regular classes.




Excellent. Again, the books you have are good - its just that typically most Reformed pastors have dozen like them. 

I guess I am also in the minority - reading Ridderbos to me is like watching paint dry. He never says anything in one page that he could say in 20. I think someone could make a fortune by writing a cliff's notes version of him. Every seminary student would buy one!


----------



## wmc1982 (Feb 14, 2009)

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> Just as a note I have the complete Jay Adams Library series and several books by the Tripp's, Powlison, and others in the Biblical/Nouthetic realm as well as most of the books you recommended back in http://www.puritanboard.com/f29/books-new-pastors-42175/. Unlike most of you that went to Reformed and Confessional seminaries I have not bought practically any books that most of you would have been buying just for regular classes.



Nice, I've been working for the company that publishes Jay Adams books (Timeless Texts) for a few months. We also have a bookstore that sells Nouthetic counseling books etc. Welcome to Timeless Christian Boooks

Will


----------



## DTK (Feb 14, 2009)

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> We received our tax refund (children are awesome) and after having paid off our credit cards (and ripping them up) my wife and I each have some money to spend on "something big". So as usual I turn to my more knowledgeable and wise (and better looking ) Reformed Brothers and Sisters to help. Help me decide!


I would first ask my wife what her needs are, and make sure that some (or a major portion) of these few extra dollars are spent in a way that will serve her.

Just a thought, not trying to bind your conscience.

Blessings,
DTK


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Feb 14, 2009)

Who is to say I have not already done so?


----------



## RamistThomist (Feb 15, 2009)

greenbaggins said:


> Boy, that's a hard choice between Muller and Bavinck. You should really have both sets. And all of the sets you listed are worthwhile.
> 
> The reason I voted for Muller is that it is difficult to understand Bavinck without the background that Muller provides in introducing you to the scholastics, upon whom Bavinck heavily relies but doesn't tell you about.



While I don't vote for Muller or Bavinck, I agree. I had to do about a year of study in medieval theology and philosophy in order to understand what Bavinck was saying in volume 1. I have Muller's first two volumes and they really do help on this.


----------



## DTK (Feb 15, 2009)

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> Who is to say I have not already done so?



You would be the person to say that. 

DTK


----------

